# Frage: Fusion Whiplash Extreme



## Roland1 (13. September 2005)

Ich würde gerne ein paar Details erfahren zu dem Whiplash Extreme, so wie auf der Eurobike vorgestellt. Wird es lediglich ein Whiplash mit vergrössertem Federweg oder werden sich auch Geometrie und Gewicht (hoffentlich nicht)verändern?

Gruss

Roland


----------



## Didgi (13. September 2005)

Hi,

das würd mich echt auch mal interessieren. Unde wie siehts mit Ausstattungsvarianten und vorallem den Preisen aus.

Wann sind die 2006er Modelle auf der Homepage zu bestaunen?

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnnybike (13. September 2005)

Hallo und so
Die Geometrie ist nicht ganz gleich, aber ähnlich:

Whiplash S/M...................Whiplash Extreme (unisize)
Sattelrohr:     430mm........420mm
Oberrohr:       580mm........580mm
Steuerrohr:    125mm.........125mm
Steuerwinkel:  67°.............67°
Radstand:      1133mm.......1148mm
Kettenstrebe: 428mm.........428mm
Sitzwinkel:     63°..............63°


Whiplash Custom Line:
Freeride         2'899.-
Freeride Pro    3'099.-
Freeride Lite   3'299.-
Thrasher        3'199.-
Thrasher Pro   3'399.-
Thrasher Lite  3'799.-


Whiplash Promo Line:
Promo Line     2'499.-


Whiplash Extreme Custom Line:
Hardcore        3'899.-
Hardcore Pro   3'999.-
Hardcore Lite  4'099.-


Whiplash Extreme Promo Line:
Promo Line      3'499.-


Die Ausstattungen sind von mir aus gesehen sinnvoller geworden. Das Thrasher Pro mit Saint Ausstattung hat jetzt eine Hussefelt 24/36 Kurbelgarnitur, wie das Freeride und Freeride Pro übrigens auch. Es gibt eine ganz edle XTR-Version (Thrasher Lite) und Bremsenmässig ist teilweise die El Camino verbaut. Ich finde eigentlich alles besser als letztes Jahr. Nur die Boxxer Ride kostet nun 400.- Aufpreis! Bodo Probst sagte allerdings wahrscheinlich sind es schlussendlich "nur" noch 300.- 

Grüsse Johnny


----------



## Sethimus (13. September 2005)

ist schon bekannt wie die verschiedenen ausfuehrungen genau aufgebaut sind?


----------



## Roland1 (14. September 2005)

Johnnybike,

danke für die Geometriedaten. Sieht so aus als sei der längere Radstand vor allem der längeren Gabel geschuldet.

Wie steht's mit dem Gewicht?

Gruss Roland


----------



## Johnnybike (14. September 2005)

Das Gewicht weiss ich leider nicht, es dürfte aber so knapp 18 Kilo sein mit der leichten Travis, da ich nicht denke dass der Whiplash Extreme-Rahmen schwerer ist als der des Terminator. 

Die genauen Ausstattungen habe ich zwar, das würde aber zu lange dauern, die jetzt alle hier reinzuschreiben. ich denke es dauert nicht mehr lange bis die Homepage aktualisiert wird, da die 05er Modelle ja grösstenteils gar nicht mehr erhältlich sind.

Ich denke der längere Radstand ist auch weil das Teil mit 205mm Federweg downhilllastiger ist als das "normale" Whiplash, welches ja für enge Singletrails wie geschaffen ist.

Johnny


----------



## jackiex (14. September 2005)

Ui die Promoline wird günstiger.
Das gefällt mir. Jetzt heißt es hoffen das auch rot weiß in der Promoline angeboten wird. Dann wäre es perfekt für mich würd ich sagen.


----------



## Didgi (15. September 2005)

Ja, die Promoline wird "günstiger". Ist (leider) trotzdem noch richtig teuer. Ich denke man kann erst das finale Preis/Leistungsverhältnis abschätzen wenn die einzelnen Ausstattungen bekannt sind.

Bin echt mal gespannt, hätte ja auch sooooo gern ein Whiplash.................vom Whiplash Extreme ganz zu schweigen. Oder meint ihr das Extreme ist schon wieder sehr DH lastig und für die Hometrails, ab und zu Park rocken, Freeriden und gemütliche FR-Touren eher ungeeignet? Dann doch lieber das normale Whiplash?

Noch was, wirds die Rahmen Whiplash und Whiplash Extreme auch einzeln geben? Wenn ja, was kosten die und welcher Dämpfer ist da verbaut?

Daniel


----------



## Johnnybike (15. September 2005)

Rahmenpreise:

Whiplash 1'999.-
Whiplash Extreme: 2'199.-

Beide standartmässig mit Fox DHX 3.0


Bodo Probst sagte mir das Whiplash Extreme sei wirklich nur ein Bike für Bike Parks und ähnliches, also kein Touren-Freerider.

Die Promo Line Farben sind:

Whiplash Promo Line: gelb-oliv glänzend (sehr geil)
Whiplash Extreme: verkehrs-orange matt (tönt nicht so geil ist aber die geilste)

Johnny


----------



## Didgi (15. September 2005)

Danke für die Infos, jetzt heisst es nur noch: sparen, sparen, sparen   

Ist das auf dem Bild das Extreme und das hintere das Whiplash? Und was für eins ist das weis-rote?

Daniel


----------



## Johnnybike (15. September 2005)

Ja, das Orange ist das Whiplash Extreme Promo Line in der Farbe verkehrs-orange matt, das dahinter ist das Whiplash in gelb-oliv glänzend. Das andere ist auch das Whiplash mit der neuen Boxxer Ride und der neuen Teamfarbe weiss/rot metallic glänzend. 

Johnny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bodo Probst (16. September 2005)

so, dann will ich mal noch ein paar dinge hinzufügen die evtl. auch noch gefragt waren oder interessant sind:

Mehrgewicht: das whiplash extreme wiegt 120g mehr als das whiplash

der lenkwinkel beim whiplash ist 67° bei einer gabeleinbauhöhe von 542mm. empfehlung: 530mm bis max. 578mm (in diesen bereich dürften alle handelsüblichen gabeln von 150-180mm federweg fallen)

der lenkwinkel beim extreme ist 67° bei einer einbauhöhe von 565mm. das ist gleichzeitig auch die mindesteinbauhöhe. empfehlung: nicht mehr als 600mm. das sollte alle gabeln umfassen deren federweg zwischen 180 und 203mm liegt. bei einer travis mit 203mm federweg ergibt das einen lenkwinkel von 65,4°. der sitzwinkel und die tretlagerhöhe sind daraufhin abgestimmt.

hab ich noch was vergessen? ach ja, das orange promoline bike auf der eurobike wiegt 18,5 kg.

das dürfte es gewesen sein - wenn nicht - schreibt bitte wieder!!

gruss und ein schönes we

bp


----------



## Johnnybike (17. September 2005)

Also ich würde sagen 18 Kilo für ein Hardcore-Freerider ist doch der Hammer! Gratulation. Was mich noch interessieren würde ob das Whiplash Extreme auch noch tretbar ist, bzw was genau die Unterschiede zwischen der Federungskinematik des Whiplash und des Whiplash Extreme sind. Und noch was: Wann wird die Homepage aktualisiert?

Gruss Johnny


----------



## luegenmaul (19. September 2005)

Johnnybike schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich würde sagen 18 Kilo für ein Hardcore-Freerider ist doch der Hammer! Gratulation. Was mich noch interessieren würde ob das Whiplash Extreme auch noch tretbar ist, bzw was genau die Unterschiede zwischen der Federungskinematik des Whiplash und des Whiplash Extreme sind. Und noch was: Wann wird die Homepage aktualisiert?
> 
> Gruss Johnny


Und warum wird es das Extrem nur in einer Rahmenhöhe geben ????
Biker ab 190cm sind wohl nicht bedacht


----------



## N-Rico (19. September 2005)

Tröste dich, wir Freerider unter 1,75 (1,70 in meinem Fall) werden von Fusion schon immer ignoriert, das normale Whiplash gabs bis jetzt reell immer nur in Mittel und Groß. RH 43 hört sich zwar relativ klein an, kann aber im FR nicht als S bezeichnet werden, wiel eigentlich jeder immer ne Nummer kleiner fährt wie z.b. beim CC.

So fahren ja auch alle mit z.b 1,85 in "S"/M und bezeichnen die Größe als perfekt. Wie soll das mir dann passen, wo das Whiplash ja noch ein extrem langes Oberrohr hat?

Also ich fänd schon angemessen wenn so teure Rahmen wie das Whiplash oder Whiplash extrem in zumindest drei Größen also in Klein, Mittel und Groß angeboten würde. 

Viele Grüße
Enrico


----------



## Johnnybike (20. September 2005)

Mach mir keine Angst! Ich habe das Whiplash in der Grösse 47, also M/L bestellt und bin 187cm. Ich werde allerdings auch mehrstündige Touren machen. Hoffentlich passt das. Wenn jemand dazu was sagen kann...

Johnny


----------



## tool (20. September 2005)

Ich bin 1,76 gross und fahre das 05er Whiplash in S/M, mir passt`s. Bei 1,87 würde ich schon das nächstgrössere nehmen, gerade zum Touren, sonst wird`s mit der Sattelstütze eng, ich krieg meine nicht ganz versenkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luegenmaul (21. September 2005)

Tach,
keine Angst ich bin 1,89cm und fahre das M/L auch auf langen Touren mit vielen Höhenmetern ....


----------



## Roland1 (21. September 2005)

Bodo Probst schrieb:
			
		

> ...Mehrgewicht: das whiplash extreme wiegt 120g mehr als das whiplash
> 
> der lenkwinkel beim whiplash ist 67° bei einer gabeleinbauhöhe von 542mm. empfehlung: 530mm bis max. 578mm (in diesen bereich dürften alle handelsüblichen gabeln von 150-180mm federweg fallen)
> 
> ...



Bodo,

Danke für die Informationen. genau das wollte ich wissen. Jetzt habe ich nur noch die Frage inwieweit die Kinematik geändert wurde. Denn um ehrlich zu bin ich kein Freund grosser Drops sondern möchte einen vielseitigen Long Travel Freerider - Also das Whiplash mit massig Federweg, ausgelegt auf Gabeln a la Travis aber mit der bewährten Antriebsneutralität, Ansprechbarkeit und Tourentauglichkeit. Bleibt das so?

Gruss

Roland


----------



## tool (21. September 2005)

@Roland1:

Nimm das normale Whiplash, das ist Longtravel genug... Ich hab das 05er mit DHX 3.0 und nehme damit alles unter die Stollen, was mir in den Weg kommt, Drops (auch grosse, 2m+), Downhill und Sprünge, der Dämpfer ist mir nicht einmal durchgeschlagen (76Kg, 450er Feder). Entscheidender ist es, für den wirklich überragenden Hinterbau die passende Gabel zu finden: die ursprünglich verbaute Boxxer Ride kommt schnell an Ihre Grenzen, hab jetzt `ne Boxxer Race, die ist auch nicht besser. Als nächstes kommt `ne 66 RC2X 170mm rein, von der erhoffe ich mir die gleiche Performance wie vom Hinterbau...
Das W Extreme ist was für die ganz harten, vorne eine 888 mit 200mm rein und dann geht`s richtig zur Sache, aber dann biste ohne Lift aufgeschmissen denke ich... 

Stefan


----------



## zoomi (21. September 2005)

Ich kann tool nur beipflichten was die Performance des Hinterbaus angeht (und ich fahre derzeit nur einen 63mm Hub Dämpfer hinten). Gabeln für das Whiplash sind so ne Sache, ich fahre derzeit die 36 Van und die passt super zum Hinterbau, allerdings könnte der Lenkwinkel für reine DH- und Bikepark-Einsätze etwas flacher sein und das spricht dann für die bereits erwähnte 66RC2X oder beispielsweise für die neuen Boxxers, die alle mit MotionControl Dämpfung kommen (auch die Ride). Ich werde mir noch ne Boxxer für Hardcore-Einsätze holen (Boxxer steht dem Whiplash einfach besser wie die 888), der Rahmen macht das easy mit.

Ride on

Zoomi


----------



## luegenmaul (21. September 2005)

Warum nur in Rahmenhöhe S / M  ????


----------



## soundman (21. September 2005)

luegenmaul schrieb:
			
		

> Warum nur in Rahmenhöhe S / M  ????


tja ralle... dann muß fusion halt mal ne ausnahme machen und dir nen hinterbau upgrade auf whiplash extreme ermöglichen wenn sie schon keinen L rahmen für dich machen


----------



## tool (21. September 2005)

Edit: 
Ich hab mich nochmal umentschieden was die Gabel betrifft. Statt 66 RC2x eine 2004er Boxxer Team, die hat auch `ne High- und Lowspeeddruckstufe und 178 mm Federweg, ich hoffe damit, das Fahrwerk -speziell durch die Druckstufe- harmonischer zu bekommen, die Boxxer Race die ich z.Zt. Fahre taucht zu schnell ein und dadurch lässt sich das Rad bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten schlecht kontrollieren. Und ich stehe einfach mehr auf Doppelbrücken, bei der 66 hätte ich immer Angst, dass es mir bei harten Schlägen die Rohre aus der Krone reisst... Ist aber eher `ne mentale Sache, die 66 ist bestimmt Hardcore genug... 
Und nochwas: bei `ner Boxxer kann ich den kompletten Service selber machen, bei Marzocchi ist das schon schwieriger.

@ Zoomi: sag mal, haben wir uns bei HiBike getroffen? Am Tag als wir die Räder abgeholt haben? Was macht Dein Schlüsselbein?


----------



## zoomi (21. September 2005)

@tool
Da musst du mich wohl verwechseln, ich habe mein Whiplash nicht von hibike. Mein Schlüsselbein ist auch o.k (zumindest noch)  

gruß

Zoomi


----------



## luegenmaul (23. September 2005)

soundman schrieb:
			
		

> tja ralle... dann muß fusion halt mal ne ausnahme machen und dir nen hinterbau upgrade auf whiplash extreme ermöglichen wenn sie schon keinen L rahmen für dich machen


Moin Klaus,
was macht die Hand ?? Große Menschen sind vielleicht zu schwer  ?? oder das Whiplash Extreme ist zu schwach !!


----------



## ronnyleknuz (16. Oktober 2005)

was ich eigentlich ganz besonders gut finde ist, das das preis verhältnis dieses jahr besser geworden ist.....  

wir haben bei uns im laden demnächst auch testbikes stehen und ich bin sehr gespannt darauf vor allem auf das whiplash..freu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abiot (19. Oktober 2005)

erst mal hallo an alle, bin neu hier!
wollte mal fragn in welchn farben es das whiplash gebn wird wenn man nur den rahmen bestellt?


----------



## patrese (10. November 2005)

n´abend liebe fusion gemeinde.
ich möchte mir fürs kommende jahr einen neuen rahmen zu legen. dieser soll aber nur für dheinsätze sein. ich möchte mit diesem rahmen rennen fahren und so oft wie möglich dh im park oder sonst wo trainieren.
da mein jetziger rahmen gebrochen ist und ich kein bock mehr auf das bike habe, da mir einige daten nicht gefallen (radstand z.b.), möchte ich diesmal auf nummer sicher gehn...

nun überlege ich, ob ich mir ein giant glory oder ein fusion whiplash Extrem aufbaue.
ich habe nur bedenken, ob dieser rahmen wirklich  komplett dh tauglich ist und ob er jeden anspruch standhält??
bin mal in willingen die dh-strecke gefahren und beim roadgap mit dem hinterrad leicht im flat gelandet... hält das der extremrahmen aus??

ist das extrem verstärkter aufgebaut als das "normale"??
noch eine kleine frage, das tretlager, ist das standardgröße so dass evtl sogar eine xt-kurbel montiert werden kann (ist leichter als so nen  dh-trümmer)

terminator kommt leider nicht in frage, da ich es zwar sehr cool finde und es unter andre wagenknecht echt gut aussah, aber das oberrohr ist mir viel zu lang. 614mm ist für mich zu lang, da seh ich den lenker kaum noch  , ansonsten super bike...

sorry für die vielen dummen fragen, aber ich möchte diesmal den absolut richtigen rahmen kaufen und da ich fusionmäßig unerfahren bin suche ich hier antworten.

vielen dank


----------



## le duy nhut (10. November 2005)

Mit dem Terminator bist du auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Johnnybike (11. November 2005)

Das Whiplash Extreme ist nicht speziell verstärkt gegenüber dem Whiplash, nur der Hinterbau wurde verändert um 205mm Federweg zu generieren. Es ist bestimmt kein Race-Freerider wie das Giant Glory, welches ich übrigens sehr geil finde, eher ein Hardcore-Freerider zum Dropen und Bikepark und so.

Johnny


----------



## soundman (11. November 2005)

meine meinung:
nimm das giant da bist du auf der sicheren seite was dh race betrifft. auf giant rahmen sind glaub ich 5 jahre herstellergarnatie bei fusion glaub ich nur die gesetzlich vorgeschriebene. giant ist sehr kulant. hatte bisher 3 giant downhiller und kann die nur wärmstens empfehlen. nichts gegen fusion aber das für dh race vorgesehene terminator wirkt an vielen belasteten stellen meines erachtens sehr filigran. whiplash fahr ich auch selbst und bin völlig überzeugt vom whiplash als freerider. nur so zum droppen oder dh race würde ichs nicht speziell nehmen auch wenns ~200mm federweg hat.


----------



## Johnnybike (12. November 2005)

Johnnybike schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist bestimmt kein Race-Freerider wie das Giant Glory,
> eher ein Hardcore-Freerider zum Dropen und Bikepark und so.



Ich meinte natürlich Race-Downhiller.

Ansonsten geb ich Soundman recht.

Johnny


----------



## Bodo Probst (14. November 2005)

Hallo, die Unterschiede zwischen Whiplash und Whiplash Extreme sind:

Extreme:
- Tretlager 83 mm breit ISCG
- 150mm Maxle-Steckachse
- andere Kettenstrebe und Sitzstrebe
- Geometrie


Viele Grüsse

Bodo


----------



## tool (14. November 2005)

Bedeutet andere Kettenstrebe in diesem Fall mehr Reifenfreiheit? Dann ist es für DH nämlich doch OK, DHX 5.0 schön soft abgestimmt und vorne `ne 888 reine und ab die Post.


----------



## Bodo Probst (15. November 2005)

tool schrieb:
			
		

> Bedeutet andere Kettenstrebe in diesem Fall mehr Reifenfreiheit? Dann ist es für DH nämlich doch OK, DHX 5.0 schön soft abgestimmt und vorne `ne 888 reine und ab die Post.




hallo, die kettenstrebe des whiplash extreme und die des terminators sind beides neukonstruktionen die mehr reifenfreiheit bieten. was die einsatzgebiete betrifft: der terminator ist für downhillrace sicher das bessere rad - das extreme ist dafür universeller einsetzbar.

das lange oberrohr kommt durch unsere messmethode zustande, da wir waagerecht vom steuerkopf aus bis zum sattelrohr messen.

viele grüsse

bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ramanujan (15. November 2005)

Habt ihr eigentlich schon Erfahrung mit der single crown Travis gemacht? Ich hab bis jetzt noch keinen einzigen Test von der gelesen   
Kommt man mit der Travis auch nen Berg hoch? (egal ob 180mm am Whiplash oder 200mm am Extreme) Oder ist das nur ne Gabel zum gemütlich runterrollen?


----------



## soundman (15. November 2005)

ramanujan schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr eigentlich schon Erfahrung mit der single crown Travis gemacht? Ich hab bis jetzt noch keinen einzigen Test von der gelesen
> Kommt man mit der Travis auch nen Berg hoch? (egal ob 180mm am Whiplash oder 200mm am Extreme) Oder ist das nur ne Gabel zum gemütlich runterrollen?



Travis ist meines Wissens nach nicht absenkbar. Das dürfte den Einsatzbereich doch sehr einschränken...


----------



## Roland1 (14. Dezember 2005)

Eine Frage zur Achsbreite:

In dieser Spezifikation Fusion 2006 werden für verschiedene Whiplash Extreme Ausführungen, Naben mit unterschiedlichen Breiten beschrieben:

_Whiplash Extreme Hardcore 10845 - Ringle Demon 150mm 12mm
Whiplash Extreme Hardcore Pro 10846 - Shimano Saint Disc 135mm
Whiplash Extreme Hardcore Lite 10847 - Ringle Demon 150mm 12mm_

Tippfehler oder wird es dann den Hinterbau tatsächlich in 2 Breiten geben? Wäre auch wichtig für die Rohloffkompatibilität zu wissen.

Roland


----------



## Johnnybike (14. Dezember 2005)

Würde mich schwer wundern wenn's den Rahmen auch mit 135mm Achsbreite gibt und da es die Saint auch in 150mm Breite gibt, macht's auch kein Sinn.

Ist übrigens nicht der einzige Tippfehler in der Specifikationenliste  

Johnny


----------



## soundman (14. Dezember 2005)

Roland1 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Frage zur Achsbreite:
> 
> In dieser Spezifikation Fusion 2006 werden für verschiedene Whiplash Extreme Ausführungen, Naben mit unterschiedlichen Breiten beschrieben:
> 
> ...



nur so am rande....würde keine rohloff ins whiplash bauen. geht brutal auf die lager und macht das teil sehr träge.


----------



## Roland1 (15. Dezember 2005)

soundman schrieb:
			
		

> nur so am rande....würde keine rohloff ins whiplash bauen. geht brutal auf die lager und macht das teil sehr träge.



Wieso dass denn? Wieso geht eine Rohloff Nabe auf die Lager?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magg (15. Dezember 2005)

Roland1 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso dass denn? Wieso geht eine Rohloff Nabe auf die Lager?



Weil das Ding eine ungefederte Masse ist und so von den Fahrwerkslagern getragen werden muss.   
gruß
d


----------



## El Papa (15. Dezember 2005)

Wie? Dass heisst alle die mit schwereren Reifen, Schläuchen und Naben eine höhere ungefederte Masse haben sind potentiel dauernd am Lager wechseln, auch wenn keine Speedhub eingebaut ist?
Erklär das bitte mal genauer mit der höheren Belastung!
Meine Speedhub hat schon zwei Rahmen überlebt. Und die Rahmen haben beide beim Ausbau noch die ersten Lager gehabt, ohne jegliches Spiel  !


----------



## magg (16. Dezember 2005)

El Papa schrieb:
			
		

> Wie? Dass heisst alle die mit schwereren Reifen, Schläuchen und Naben eine höhere ungefederte Masse haben sind potentiel dauernd am Lager wechseln, auch wenn keine Speedhub eingebaut ist?
> Erklär das bitte mal genauer mit der höheren Belastung!
> Meine Speedhub hat schon zwei Rahmen überlebt. Und die Rahmen haben beide beim Ausbau noch die ersten Lager gehabt, ohne jegliches Spiel  !



Muss ja nicht heißen, dass gleich alles schrottet. Es soll leute geben, bei denen gehen die Lager ohne Speedhub kaputt. Das mit der Trägheit kann ich mir auch durchwegs vorstellen, umsonst sind die leichten Laufradsätze nicht.


----------



## soundman (16. Dezember 2005)

Wenn Du Rohloff fahren willst tu es halt. Ich konnte schon ausgiebig genug damit fahren und kenne die Langzeitauswirkungen. Und glaub mir, ist nicht aus der Luft gegriffen....das muß reichen. Jetzt sollten wir die Rohloff Diskussion beenden gehört hier nicht rein.


----------



## magg (5. Januar 2006)

Johnnybike schrieb:
			
		

> Rahmenpreise:
> 
> Whiplash 1'999.-
> Whiplash Extreme: 2'199.-
> ...



Ist bei dem Preis der DÃ¤mpfer inklusive? Bei Hibike steht da nix vom DÃ¤mpfer und kostet 1949â¬.


----------



## Johnnybike (6. Januar 2006)

magg schrieb:
			
		

> Ist bei dem Preis der Dämpfer inklusive? Bei Hibike steht da nix vom Dämpfer und kostet 1949.



Meiner Meinung nach ist der Preis inkl. Fox DHX 3.0

Johnny


----------



## N-Rico (6. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

es wurde zwar schon gefragt, aber mich würde es doch jetzt echt mal interessieren ob das Extreme nen 240 mm oder nen 222 mm verbaut hat. Weiß das jemand?

Hat sich eigentlich schon jemand das Extreme gekauft? Gibt schon Erfahrungen? Scheint ja ein echtes Traumbike zu sein . Und sieht irgendwie auch richtig geil aus, die Proportionen passen noch viel besser als beim normalen Whiplash.

Viele Grüße
Enrico


----------



## El Papa (6. Januar 2006)

Preise sind incl. Dämpfer, bei Hibike gibts fusion etwas günstiger als sonst. Dämpfer Optionen der beiden Modelle (Preise sind von der Eurobike und ohne Gewähr):
- Fox Float R AVA Air (nur Wiplash) +50
- Fox Vanilla RC +100
- Manitou Swinger Air 4 Way +150
- Fox DHX 5.0 +200


----------



## luegenmaul (6. Januar 2006)

soundman schrieb:
			
		

> meine meinung:
> nimm das giant da bist du auf der sicheren seite was dh race betrifft. auf giant rahmen sind glaub ich 5 jahre herstellergarnatie bei fusion glaub ich nur die gesetzlich vorgeschriebene. giant ist sehr kulant. hatte bisher 3 giant downhiller und kann die nur wärmstens empfehlen. nichts gegen fusion aber das für dh race vorgesehene terminator wirkt an vielen belasteten stellen meines erachtens sehr filigran. whiplash fahr ich auch selbst und bin völlig überzeugt vom whiplash als freerider. nur so zum droppen oder dh race würde ichs nicht speziell nehmen auch wenns ~200mm federweg hat.


Da hast du Recht!!mit dem Giant bist du mit Sicherheit als DH Bike besser bedient. Gruß in den Schwarzwald


----------



## magg (6. Januar 2006)

El Papa schrieb:
			
		

> Preise sind incl. DÃ¤mpfer, bei Hibike gibts fusion etwas gÃ¼nstiger als sonst. DÃ¤mpfer Optionen der beiden Modelle (Preise sind von der Eurobike und ohne GewÃ¤hr):
> - Fox Float R AVA Air (nur Wiplash) +50
> - Fox Vanilla RC +100
> - Manitou Swinger Air 4 Way +150
> - Fox DHX 5.0 +200



Hab jetzt gesehen, dass auch bikestore.cc den whiplash-rahmen anbietet. Option 1 ist standard und inklusive fÃ¼r 1999â¬, also UVP von Fusion:

Option 1: Fox DHX 3.0 
Option 2: Fox Vanilla RC +100â¬
Option 3: Manitou Swinger Air 4 Way +150â¬
Option 4: Fox DHX 5.0 +200â¬
Option 5: Fox Float R AVA Air +50â¬

gruÃ magg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerschi (23. Januar 2006)

Also ich werde mir in Kürze den Terminator bestellen und erhoffe mir davon eine gute Performance für DH-Race und reiner Bikepark-Einsatz mit Drops usw. Für die Allroundeinsätze wie Northshore, BikerX, kurze Tour, Singletrails behalte ich mein derzeitiges Nicolai Helius DH.

Ich stand wochenlang irgendwie auf der Kippe zwischen Fusion Terminator oder Nicolai M-Pire ST. Ganz übern Berg der Entscheidung bin ich zwar immer noch nicht, manchmal gibts Rückfälle weil ich mit meinem derzeitigen Nicolai sehr zufrieden bin, 5 Jahre Garantie bei Renneinsatz sind auch super aber es gibt halt auch Dinge die mir nicht ganz schmecken und wenn nix gravierendes mehr passiert dann bestelle ich Anfang Februar das Terminator.

Ich bin 1,83m groß und 64 Kilo leicht - mit Ausrüstung also keine 70 Kilo. Der Rahmen wird mir schon passen und da ich ein Leichtgewicht bin hoffe ich das auch die filigraneren Stellen am Terminator halten werden. Dafür muss ich dann im Bikepark ca. 2 Kilo weniger (Rahmengewicht Terminator - M-Pire ST)
rumwuchten.

Welche Feder sollte ich bei meinem Gewicht nehmen?

@ patrese:
Die riesige Oberrohrlänge kommt von der Messmethode und weil der Sitzrohrwinkel sooo flach ist. Praktisch hast Du den Sattel aber niemals so weit heraussen das dieses Maß erreicht wird.

Da sich hier ein paar Leute sehr gut auskennen und auch Bodo Probst reinschaut... ich grübel noch über ein paar Ausstattungsvarianten und bräuchte Tips (Sorry für OT... Terminator vs. Whiplash):

1. Innenlager/Kurbel: Taugt Howizer Team + Holzfeller oder doch besser 
Race Face Diabolus? Gewicht? Farbabrieb?
2. Laufräder: Will gern die Maniac Naben anstatt Ringle Demon, bei Felgen bin ich unschlüssig... MTX S-Type oder Double Track... schade das es keine EX729 gibt 
3. Schaltung: Ich bin Daumentrigger (Sram X9) gewohnt... wie gut ist das Shimano Ultegra Schaltwerk? Könnte man da noch was machen das ich X9 erhalte?
4. Stimmt es das der Fusion Maniac Control DH Lenker nur 670mm breit ist und stolze 400 Gramm wiegt ??? (Info Bike Workshop 2006)
Is mir zu schmal und zu schwer, gäbe es Alternativen? Da Race Face Diabolus Kurbel/Innenlager möglich wäre, wie schauts mit Diabolus Vorbau/Lenker aus?


... irgendwo hier im Forum muss ein Pic vom Whiplash Extreme in der 2006er Teamlackierung herumgeistern... blos WO ????  Das Terminator Team sollt ziemlich gleich aussehen und das interessiert mich...


----------



## Johnnybike (26. Januar 2006)

Kerschi schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Innenlager/Kurbel: Taugt Howizer Team + Holzfeller oder doch besser
> Race Face Diabolus? Gewicht? Farbabrieb?



Die taugen mit Sicherheit beide. Sind beides superstabile Kurbeln. Die Holzfeller ist jedoch leichter als die Diabolus und hat vielleicht auch einen Vorteil beim Farbabrieb, da sie meines Wissens nach poliert ist. 



			
				Kerschi schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Laufräder: Will gern die Maniac Naben anstatt Ringle Demon, bei Felgen bin ich unschlüssig... MTX S-Type oder Double Track... schade das es keine EX729 gibt



Die MTX S-Type fahre ich selber und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Sie sind auch leichter als die Double Track. Wegen den Naben: Ich würde einfach mal anfragen, ich denke das klappt schon mit den Maniac. Kostet vielleicht zum Aufpreis noch ein bisschen was drauf. Mavic müsstest du dir wohl selber einspeichen, da fusion ja Sun-Vertrieb ist und wohl kaum extra ein Satz Mavic-Felgen bestellt.



			
				Kerschi schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Schaltung: Ich bin Daumentrigger (Sram X9) gewohnt... wie gut ist das Shimano Ultegra Schaltwerk? Könnte man da noch was machen das ich X9 erhalte?



Das Ultegra-Schaltwerk funktioniert einwandfrei. Du könntest es auch mit den Sram Rocket-Schalthebeln bedienen. Die sind identisch mit den X9, haben aber eine Shimano kompatible 1:2 Übersetzung. Ich selber fahre ein Saint-Schaltwerk mit den Rockethebeln (einfach so bestellt) und das geht. Ansonsten anfragen. 



			
				Kerschi schrieb:
			
		

> 4. Stimmt es das der Fusion Maniac Control DH Lenker nur 670mm breit ist und stolze 400 Gramm wiegt ??? (Info Bike Workshop 2006)
> Is mir zu schmal und zu schwer, gäbe es Alternativen? Da Race Face Diabolus Kurbel/Innenlager möglich wäre, wie schauts mit Diabolus Vorbau/Lenker aus?



Mein persönlicher Favorit ist Syntace. Ich habe noch keine anderen Lenker und Vorbauten gesehen, die so leicht und stabil waren. Die werden auch im DH-Worlcup eingesetzt. Z.B Vorbau Superforce 140g, Lenker Vector DH 260g. Allerdings ist der Vorbau nur in 1 1/8" erhältlich. Diablolous Vorbau und Lenker kenne ich nicht, sind aber deutlich schwerer.



			
				Kerschi schrieb:
			
		

> ... irgendwo hier im Forum muss ein Pic vom Whiplash Extreme in der 2006er Teamlackierung herumgeistern... blos WO ????  Das Terminator Team sollte ziemlich gleich aussehen und das interessiert mich...



Das Whiplash Extreme sieht ziemlich gleich aus wie das normale Whiplash aber nicht wie das Terminator. Das ist schon anders gemacht.

siehe: http://www.fusionbikes.de/dokumente/fusion_Katalog 06.pdf

Das Whiplash Extreme findest du ab Seite 34, das Terminator kommt gleich danach.

Johnny


----------



## Bodo Probst (7. Februar 2006)

hallo, anbei noch die zeichnungen von whiplash extreme und terminator. lieferbar ab 3.06. grüsse bodo


----------



## N-Rico (10. Februar 2006)

Hallo, 

hat das Whiplash Extreme eine 240´er oder einen 222´er Dämpfer?

Viele Grüße
Enrico


----------



## Johnnybike (11. Februar 2006)

222mm

Johnny


----------



## N-Rico (11. Februar 2006)

Hm, schade! Wieso keinen 240´er? Ich dachte immer das die niedrigen Übersetzungsverhältnisse einer der Gründe für das gute Funktionieren der Fusionfahrwerke sei.

Viele Grüße
Enrico


----------



## Johnnybike (11. Februar 2006)

Der Unterschied beim Federweg vom Whiplash zum Whiplash Extreme sind gerade mal 20mm. Das Exteme ist immer noch ziemlich soft angelenkt würde ich sagen.

Übersetzungsverhältnis Whiplash bei 70mm Hub und 185mm Federweg: 2.64
Übersetzungsverhältnis Whiplash Extreme bei 70mm Hub und 205mm Federweg: 2.93

Johnny


----------



## N-Rico (11. Februar 2006)

Na ja, eher durchschnittlich. Aber egal, wenns so gut wie das Whiplash funktioniert will ich nix sagen. Hätte halt irgendwie eher einen 240´er als Fusiontypisch erwartet.

Hat denn mittlerweile jemand ein Extreme? Erfahrungen?

Viele Grüße
Enrico


----------

